# UK-M Clothing - Preview Thread



## Lorian

Had a nice surprise today, a few of our items turned up early 

It feels really good to finally be holding tangible items so I thought I'd start a thread to post some preview pics.

I'll get the ball rolling with this, potentially the mens jacket/hoodie in 2 tone black/grey.



Please note that some of the images posted in this thread will just be samples, not everything will necessarily be available or in the exact design or colour shown.

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## Tassotti

Have you got a price list yet @Lorian ?


----------



## grant hunter

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeee was going to buy another zkk one but will hang off for one of these.

As above price list.....or can I have the sample


----------



## Lorian

Tassotti said:


> Have you got a price list yet @Lorian ?


Not yet, I'll be making a poll or 2 this week to gain input from everyone to see what kind of figures are reasonable. With all of the items I have choices at different price points so I'll want to opt for the version that fits with what people are expecting to pay.


----------



## Lorian

grant hunter said:


> As above price list.....or can I have the sample


If there's any spare samples we'll be giving them away once we're done with them


----------



## grant hunter

Lorian said:


> If there's any spare samples we'll be giving them away once we're done with them


Done with them:-/ as long as you use persil washing powder I will take it.

Thanks


----------



## gearchange

I am really looking forward to some new training togs.


----------



## Guest

Liking that hoodie, I have to say.


----------



## Tassotti

Lorian said:


> If there's any spare samples we'll be giving them away once we're done with them


Only fair to give to the first few posters in this thread


----------



## NFS

looking great, defo need one of these in my life!


----------



## Fortis

Nice hoodie, would love a nice t shirt as well for zee gym and not so I have to roll the sleeves up.


----------



## DutchTony

Hoodie looks good. I'll definitely being ordering one :thumb:


----------



## UkWardy

Can't wait to see the t-shirts!


----------



## Suprakill4

Looks great !


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

Looks good with the two tone


----------



## naturalun

Looks class, defo take one if the price is right Bruce.


----------



## Captain lats

In for the shorts. Have they got zips on the pockets?


----------



## Lorian

Merkleman said:


> I want the hat, t-shirt, gloves, hoody, joggers, pants, socks, shoes, bed covers, curtains, bag. I'll take the lot.


Towel?


----------



## Lorian

Captain lats said:


> In for the shorts. Have they got zips on the pockets?


Those ones don't, should have an alternative arriving today.


----------



## Captain lats

Lorian said:


> Those ones don't, should have an alternative arriving today.


i'll purchase either way, considering the weathers heating up.

In for more pics


----------



## pedarby

Hoody looks awesome!! Will keep an eye out for the poll on pricing.


----------



## Lorian

It's hard to get a decent pic of this, but this is one of the t-shirts - 100% organic ringspun cotton, crew neck.



Possible track pant:



Standard hoodie, heavy blend 50% cotton 50% poly:



Hoodie with double hood, 80% cotton, fleece interior:



More stuff arriving next week. :thumb:


----------



## Captain lats

Looks smart.


----------



## GolfDelta

Like the standard hoody a lot better than the double hood one.


----------



## Boshlop

been needing a dark hoody for a while now, think this will be a nice little investment, fleece inside might mean its hoody and no shirt for training.

an item of UK-M clothing should need to be on any of the "picsoritdidnthappen" posts for authentication


----------



## Dinger

i want them all where do i send the cash  ?


----------



## DappaDonDave

Looking forward to the track pants! Love a good pair of sweats for lounging about in!


----------



## sneeky_dave

Hoody with the standard hood looks great


----------



## skipper1987

Lorian said:


> Not yet, I'll be making a poll or 2 this week to gain input from everyone to see what kind of figures are reasonable. With all of the items I have choices at different price points so I'll want to opt for the version that fits with what people are expecting to pay.


Just a example the gym i traina at sells there t-shirts for £6 good quality aswell.


----------



## skipper1987

Lorian said:


> It's hard to get a decent pic of this, but this is one of the t-shirts - 100% organic ringspun cotton, crew neck.
> 
> View attachment 151337
> 
> 
> Possible track pant:
> 
> View attachment 151338
> 
> 
> Standard hoodie, heavy blend 50% cotton 50% poly:
> 
> View attachment 151339
> 
> 
> Hoodie with double hood, 80% cotton, fleece interior:
> 
> View attachment 151340
> 
> 
> More stuff arriving next week. :thumb:


Just my opinion logo looks a little small.


----------



## Double J

skipper1987 said:


> Just a example the gym i traina at sells there t-shirts for £6 good quality aswell.


You won't even get a sleeve for £6 off here mate lol


----------



## skipper1987

Double J said:


> You won't even get a sleeve for £6 off here mate lol


Then i wont be buying gym gear lasts me 2 mins anyway washing it everyday soon wears out.


----------



## gsxrthou

double hooder looks nasty, the rest looks good


----------



## Carlsandman

I like the single hoody, in for one of them and some T,s.


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk

I like the hoody, is there anything on the back of it?


----------



## DutchTony

HalfManHalfRusk said:


> I like the hoody, is there anything on the back of it?


A label probably


----------



## Lorian

HalfManHalfRusk said:


> I like the hoody, is there anything on the back of it?


No. Not yet anyway.


----------



## NFS

Love the T-shirt, i like the way the UKM logo is placed. will defo get on of those.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

DutchTony said:


> A label probably


inb4fruitoftheloomlabel


----------



## Beats

Dont like any of them to be honest. Very dull and boring

Sorry


----------



## silver

skipper1987 said:


> Just my opinion logo looks a little small.


i second this


----------



## silver

@Lorian . you should leave the back blanck then when a member makes an order you can print their username on the back if they want ti


----------



## Lorian

Dizzee! said:


> Dont like any of them to be honest. Very dull and boring
> 
> Sorry


The garments themselves or logo design/position?


----------



## Lorian

finlay04 said:


> @Lorian . you should leave the back blanck then when a member makes an order you can print their username on the back if they want ti


One step ahead of you on that one! :smartass:


----------



## DutchTony

finlay04 said:


> @Lorian . you should leave the back blanck then when a member makes an order you can print their username on the back if they want ti


Ooooooh I like that idea. A lot! :thumb:


----------



## silver

DutchTony said:


> Ooooooh I like that idea. A lot! :thumb:


i said this 2 years ago before bodypower but no ones listened lol


----------



## saxondale

Logo too small and too high on shoulder - sorry guys.


----------



## Beats

Lorian said:


> The garments themselves or logo design/position?


Both

I feel If I were to wear any of them i would look like I had just raided sports direct Donnay section. The track pants look like a pair of reeboks i owned 20 years ago and they are just all plain black with a tiny logo.

Its all about fitted stuff these days Yeah maybe some of this will go down well with the older mob on here (No Ageist) (No Offense) But I would be surprised if anyone 16-30 would go for these.

All IMO of course


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

TBH i agree with a lot of the above.

After the long wait I guess most people would expect something special.

Single hood hoody looks o.k I suppose, but the trousers and T-shirt are a big disappointment. Very, very plain, with very little design effort gone into it. I wouldn't part with money for either TBH.


----------



## Lorian

Dizzee! said:


> Both
> 
> I feel If I were to wear any of them i would look like I had just raided sports direct Donnay section. The track pants look like a pair of reeboks i owned 20 years ago and they are just all plain black with a tiny logo.
> 
> Its all about fitted stuff these days Yeah maybe some of this will go down well with the older mob on here (No Ageist) (No Offense) But I would be surprised if anyone 16-30 would go for these.
> 
> All IMO of course





NoGutsNoGlory said:


> TBH i agree with a lot of the above.
> 
> After the long wait I guess most people would expect something special.
> 
> Single hood hoody looks o.k I suppose, but the trousers and T-shirt are a big disappointment. Very, very plain, with very little design effort gone into it. I wouldn't part with money for either TBH.


Appreciate the honest feedback.

The images shown so far are not the final items, or final designs. They are samples - I posted pics so that people could see that things are progressing.

We have more stuff coming this week, including a couple of alternate fitted T's. I should also have print samples by Friday as well as some alternative logo styling/position concepts any day now.


----------



## Soul keeper

Hoody looks promising.


----------



## Beats

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> TBH i agree with a lot of the above.
> 
> After the long wait I guess most people would expect something special.
> 
> Single hood hoody looks o.k I suppose, but the trousers and T-shirt are a big disappointment. Very, very plain, with very little design effort gone into it. I wouldn't part with money for either TBH.


I think thats what it is as well. The long wait for plain black Tshirts,hoodies,joggers etc... Could have went and bought that from fruit of the loom same quality by the looks of it and cheaper.


----------



## Beats

Lorian said:


> Appreciate the honest feedback.
> 
> The images shown so far are not the final items, or final designs. They are samples - I posted pics so that people could see that things are progressing.
> 
> We have more stuff coming this week, including a couple of alternate fitted T's. I should also have print samples by Friday as well as some alternative logo styling/position concepts any day now.


Sounds good look forward to seeing them then.


----------



## G-man99

It's all just average at best.

As it will be only sold in fairly small quantities, then you want it to stand out from the crowd a little.

Bigger logo and be a bit more adventurous on the styling, maybe a splash of colour as well??


----------



## timbear84

Think il treat myself to some new gear


----------



## Element

Ooooh. This looks awesome. Will you be willing to ship it across le ocean?


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

will these be screen printed or heat transfered vinyl...makes a difference in quality and longevity.

I used to make teeshirts (im a signwriter) but theres no money in it nowadays. Still can if need be but i sold my heat press, iron works well tho.

logo is definately too discrete..Ave it loud n proud.


----------



## Aussiechrisco

i would definatly get one or maybe two as i train in a hoodie it gets swety as !! but as stated above a change in logo size and maybe some color is needed for me


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk

Damn if you can get your username on the back I better change mine sharpish.


----------



## Lorian

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> will these be screen printed or heat transfered vinyl...makes a difference in quality and longevity.
> 
> I used to make teeshirts (im a signwriter) but theres no money in it nowadays. Still can if need be but i sold my heat press, iron works well tho.
> 
> logo is definately too discrete..Ave it loud n proud.


The print method hasn't been decided. Samples showcasing different processes should be with me before Fri.



Aussiechrisco said:


> i would definatly get one or maybe two as i train in a hoodie it gets swety as !! but as stated above a change in logo size and maybe some color is needed for me





G-man99 said:


> As it will be only sold in fairly small quantities, then you want it to stand out from the crowd a little.
> 
> Bigger logo and be a bit more adventurous on the styling, maybe a splash of colour as well??


Alternate designs with a larger logo are in process as we speak.

Personally I like subtle and understated but I appreciate that not everyone is the same as me  For that reason I do intend to offer up several alternatives.



Element said:


> Ooooh. This looks awesome. Will you be willing to ship it across le ocean?


If you are happy to pay the shipping I don't see why not.


----------



## Kid Billy

Lorian said:


> The print method hasn't been decided. Samples showcasing different processes should be with me before Fri.
> 
> Alternate designs with a larger logo are in process as we speak.
> 
> Personally I like subtle and understated but I appreciate that not everyone is the same as me  For that reason I do intend to offer up several alternatives.
> 
> If you are happy to pay the shipping I don't see why not.


I really like the zip hoody and also a small Logo is best imo as its subtle but still visible enough.


----------



## Tom90

Would be interested in a zip up hoodie :thumbup1:


----------



## saxondale

I wore this tshirt to death (and it was free!!!!)

View attachment 152347


----------



## Lorian

Here are a few more ideas that are currently being discussed...


----------



## Beats

Lorian said:


> Here are a few more ideas that are currently being discussed...
> 
> View attachment 152791
> View attachment 152792
> View attachment 152793


I like the logo position on the back and front

As for the tribal...well nothing says Huge douche more than tribal stuff. Tattoos especially.Maybe keep the front pattern and get rid of the back its abit over crowded on the back with that and the logo and username. Username on the back should be optional too.

Just my 2pence


----------



## K-Rod

Lorian said:


> Here are a few more ideas that are currently being discussed...
> 
> View attachment 152791
> View attachment 152792
> View attachment 152793


I really like the grey t-shirt, nice style and the logo is just the right size and location IMO. Personally I'm not into the tribal design and wouldn't want my ID on the back.


----------



## tuktuk

Would buy them if the tribal was removed.


----------



## Ashcrapper

honest feedback is that they look like bog standard clothing with a UKM logo on them.


----------



## B.I.G

T-Shirts look very basic and cheap looking if you ask me. Probably be worth seeing someone who specialises in clothes design.


----------



## Heavyassweights

saxondale said:


> I wore this tshirt to death (and it was free!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 152347


calf raises in the garden

was that a selfy? skills if so


----------



## TELBOR

Lorian said:


> Here are a few more ideas that are currently being discussed...
> 
> View attachment 152791
> View attachment 152792
> View attachment 152793


Same as others tbh.

Tribal ruins it mate.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Can i have the one with Ashcrappers penis - ear avi embroidered on the back?


----------



## Lorian

Ashcrapper said:


> honest feedback is that they look like bog standard clothing with a UKM logo on them.


They are standard clothing - I've never said we were manufacturing our own stuff and I have no interest in pursuing that route at this time. Everything will be off-the-shelf with our logo/design printed on. They will however be high quality items, I'm not going to offer anything that I'm not 100% happy with,



B.I.G said:


> T-Shirts look very basic and cheap looking if you ask me. Probably be worth seeing someone who specialises in clothes design.


Those t-shirts are actually GASP products that the designer re-hashed for illustration purposes.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Lorian said:


> *They are standard clothing - I've never said we were manufacturing our own stuff *and I have no interest in pursuing that route at this time. Everything will be off-the-shelf with our logo/design printed on. They will however be high quality items, I'm not going to offer anything that I'm not 100% happy with,
> 
> Those t-shirts are actually GASP products that the designer re-hashed for illustration purposes.


And its taken how long to pump out some standard Tees?

I actually thought you were manufacturing your own and Katy was at home with the sewing machine...


----------



## Beats

Lorian said:


> They are standard clothing - I've never said we were manufacturing our own stuff and I have no interest in pursuing that route at this time. Everything will be off-the-shelf with our logo/design printed on. They will however be high quality items, I'm not going to offer anything that I'm not 100% happy with,
> 
> Those t-shirts are actually GASP products that the designer re-hashed for illustration purposes.


Gasp stuff can do one!


----------



## Lorian

JonnyBoy81 said:


> And its taken how long to pump out some standard Tees?...


The time is irrelevant. Other things have had my focus, but now we're doing it and it's moving forwards.

Even if I could offer t-shirts designed by Versace and hand-sewn in the laps of virgins some would still find fault.

Ultimately, what we produce will be put for sale and those that like it will buy it, those that don't, wont.


----------



## Beats

minus the tribal and user name they look quite fitted and if thats the case then I would buy one


----------



## DutchTony

Lorian said:


> Here are a few more ideas that are currently being discussed...
> 
> View attachment 152791
> View attachment 152792
> View attachment 152793


I like them. Username on the back is a great idea!


----------



## Big Kris

looking great them!! Only been waiting since about 2010 for these to come about  haha


----------



## Silvaback

That tribal is a huge no for me.

Emblem on the breast, logo across the shoulders, thats how I've designed mine


----------



## Lorian

Just to clarify.. I am not fan of that specific tribal symbol on the back. However, as a placeholder for an alternate image I think it works well.

That said, personally I would prefer to have it quite understated. That is why it's my intention to offer both - a simple plain T with subtle logo, and an alternate design that's all shouty for peeps that like that kinda thing.

I should have 4 new t-shirt styles arriving tomorrow (we've got about 20 now!) so should hopefully have a decision by the end of the week as to which ones we are going to use.


----------



## Guest

Lorian said:


> Here are a few more ideas that are currently being discussed...
> 
> View attachment 152791
> View attachment 152792
> View attachment 152793


Like them a lot, but without the tribal on the front and back.

However, the ukm back and front and username looks neat :thumbup1:


----------



## Boshlop

think the plain front looks good with just the label. then i reckon the back looks good with the tribal or another similar pattern that stretched across the trap/lat area so it looks like its meant to be worn by someone who actually has some form of back shape


----------



## Hera

Boshlop said:


> think the plain front looks good with just the label. then i reckon the back looks good with the tribal or another similar pattern that stretched across the trap/lat area so it looks like its meant to be worn by someone who actually has some form of back shape


I pretty much agree with that; logo on the front left and small logo & design on the back, with a username if wanted. I'm definitely having my name on the back!


----------



## Carlsandman

I like the grey one and UKM logo is spot on. No tribal stuff though, they don't need it, simple logo would suffice.


----------



## Pablos888

Are you looking at including shorts in the range?


----------



## NFS

Love the username idea on the back but not a fan of the tribal, even thouh i have a half tribal sleeve lol


----------



## sneeky_dave

Username option would be a good choice on all clothing? The usernames will be limited to the user I presume?


----------



## Lorian

sneeky_dave said:


> Username option would be a good choice on all clothing? The usernames will be limited to the user I presume?


Probably Just T's to start.

And yes, we'd need to verify that the user is who they say they are.


----------



## mph

Lorian said:


> ...t-shirts designed by Versace and hand-sewn in the laps of virgins...


I'd pay more for that:thumb:


----------



## timbear84

Lorian said:


> Here are a few more ideas that are currently being discussed...
> 
> View attachment 152791
> View attachment 152792
> View attachment 152793


The tribal is awful and very 2000's. Every one that had a tribal tat are either getting them lazered or covered.


----------



## saxondale

timbear84 said:


> The tribal is awful and very 2000's. Every one that had a tribal tat are either getting them lazered or covered.


to be fair though - tribal was all the rage when the idea of UK-M clothing was first mentioned


----------



## Adz

saxondale said:


> to be fair though - tribal was all the rage when the idea of UK-M clothing was first mentioned


It will have come full circle and be cool again when its released


----------



## BettySwallocks

Adz said:


> It will have come full circle and be cool again when its released


^This

Dear God please let tribal become fashionable again :lol:


----------

